# Solved: Cant get rid of AVG8



## bedhead (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi i just bought new Kaspersky and cannot get it installed on computer as it would like me to remove avg8 which i cannot find anywhere in my system! Its nowhere to be found mabey in registry but i wouldn't know where to look for that any tips would be appreciated Thanks


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

Did you look for it in the Search for files and folders section? Grisoft is the maker of this software. Try looking for it under that name.


----------



## TechOutsider (Jun 9, 2008)

Try using Revo Uninstaller. It uses the programs's uninstaller and then removes all left over traces. However, if it does not show up in the list, reinstall AVG to the same location, then check Revo's list of installed programs. From there, uninstall. Good Luck!


----------



## bedhead (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi there thanks for tips.
I tried both the above any other ideas ?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Are you saying you have checked files and folders and you cannot see Avg or Grisoft?
Have you looked under program files?
What Anti-virus program did you have installed on your system?


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

you might need to install avg 8 again ,restart ,then use your add/ remove program to uninstall. i sure don't know why you would want to do away with avg.


----------



## bedhead (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi yes i am saying i have checked checked files and folders and cannot see Avg or Grisoft. Yes i have looked in program files its not on the list.I had avg 8.0 which also came up in the list that Kaspersky could not continue which was on the list and has been removed i assumed they were the same thing but were not as Kaspersky still wants me to remove avg8. And i also tried reinstalling a what i thought was AVG8 but it was avg8.0 so i seem to have an older versions bits left over but i cant find them.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

You may need to remove Avg..Grisoft referencies from the registry.
* Always* back up the registry first.
Check.
http://windowsxp.mvps.org/registry.htm


----------



## bedhead (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks for reply i dont think i am able to do that i am not experienced enough


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

You didn't say what system you had, but can you do a system restore to the date before you installed any of this? If you are sucessful at doing a system restore it'll remove every other program that you've installed since that date.


----------



## bedhead (Oct 25, 2004)

I am using an Iqon pc
Windows Xp service pack2
3000+ processor
1.80ghz
1.00gb of ram
I did try a system restore firstly but the pc was unable to restore to any other dates.
I am now directly in contact with Kaspersky tech team who are aware of the avg8 issues and are now going through the process of system info and Htj logs i will let you know how i get on with this meantime anyone else with any ideas feel free to let me know Thank you


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Keep us updated as it may be of some use to others.


----------



## websmith (Jun 11, 2008)

I faced similar problem and found solution which I think will solve your problem

Click Start button
Go to Run and type "regedit" (type without quotes)

a) use Ctrl + F and type AVG8

or

a) directly go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE key in the registry and you will find AVG folder, remove that and try to install Kaspersky. It will work.

be careful and do it if you are fully confident of what you are doing. I did this and it solved my problem

regards

websmithsolution.com


----------



## bedhead (Oct 25, 2004)

The above got rid of AVG Thank you . But it seems i am in bigger trouble then i first thought. Kaspersky still will not work it wants me to enable the protection but this is not happening for me i need to wait till Monday to speak to there tech team again about the actual program now avg is gone. So dad suggested i use avast meantime and it has found several rootkits and trojan viruses also i am getting sevral messages to many identical e-mials being sent out is my computer spamming what dose this mean i choose not to send them but i don't know the avast program well enough and am scared to go looking round the net for info on this does anyone use avast can you tell me what this means


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi make sure the Avast anti-virus is up to date..update online.
Then check your have the Email Scanner switched on in Avast.
Avast is a good program let it scan your system and remove all it finds.


----------



## bedhead (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi avast is up to date and did remove two rootkits - two worms and 8 Trojans and the e-mail scanner is active. My system seems to be trying to send out e-mails on startup avast warns me straight away there are about 14 e-mails trying to go out at once with headings such as free medicine -how much do you pay for you medicines ect. Avast asks if i want to continue or don't send i choose don't send but the same thing happens each time i restart the system so i don't know how to fix the problem. Any ideas?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi if this is the same system as in your April 2008 post.
Go back to your thread in the Malware and Hijack this forum and post a new Hjt log.
http://forums.techguy.org/malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/699846-solved-infections-lots-them.html


----------



## bedhead (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks i have now reposted that thread


----------



## bedhead (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi there just thought i would keep yous up to datewith whats going on i did repost that thread as that was when my problems started but i have had no replies  so it seems my problems are even to much for the Kaspersky support team i still cant get it activated they have been rubbish to be honest i think if i wasn't constantly at them they would forget about me. So i think my problem is this my system is holding on to bits of antivirus programs i tried before buying Kaspersky the system was using norton as a firewall i did try norton along with bitdeffender and avast avg and god knows what else so i think there must be left over reg entry's and files stopping me enabling the Kas fire wall and anti virus at this stage i am thinking of wiping the hard drive lol ive had enough! But before i take this drastic action any idea would be much appreciated.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi you do have some problems showing in your log..MyWeb Search for one.
Sorry that you have yet to receive any replies.
A reinstall may be your next best move.
If you decide to reinstall..save all your needed data externally..Cd or USB flash drive etc.

http://www.theeldergeek.com/clean_installation_of_windows_xp.htm


----------



## bedhead (Oct 25, 2004)

I formatted the hard drive all is well


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

:up: often that is the best thing to do.


----------

